

The future of Scotland? - smacktoward
http://www.tatler.com/news/articles/september-2014/the-future-of-scotland

======
bewo001
Will there still be a TLD .uk? For Scotland, .scot is under discussion as .sc
is already used by the Seychelles. Will they have different holidays to be
considered in calendars? Will the default Scottish locale be gd (Scottish
Gaelic) or remain en_BR?

